# upcycling



## deltraves

Es un nuevo término que aún no tiene entradas oficiales en el diccionario inglés; Sólo en Wikipedia. Me gustaria que me diéseis ideas para acuñar un término en español. Gracias.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

"Upcycling" es un término inventado por McDonough y Braungart en _Cradle to cradle_ para decir la conversión de productos desechados en materiales o productos de mayor valor que el de los originales. Algo como "reciclaje/reciclado con mejora".


----------



## k-in-sc

"Arribaciclar," "mejorciclar" 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...upl=41523l41948l0l3l2l0l0l0l0l235l336l0.1.1l2


----------



## deltraves

Gracias por las respuestas..., yo querría encontrar un término que quizás derive del latín o del griego y que sintetice el significado a la vez que suene más o menos bien . "Ascender" tiene el sentido del "up" pero faltaria la parte de significado de "ciclar". ¿Más ideas?


----------



## claudia Noriega

Yo diría "reciclaje mejorado" o "mejoramiento de reciclaje". Se entiende que hay muchas formas de mejorar la calidad de un producto, tomando de este las partes y rearmándolas de nuevo.


----------



## claudia Noriega

O "mejoramiento a través del reciclaje", aunque es muy largo...


----------



## 0scar

No hace falta esta palabra,  el reciclado es por definición para aumentar valor, nadie recicla para perder plata, salvo que se trate de la plata de otros.


----------



## k-in-sc

There are already terms in use for "upcycle." If you don't like them, maybe you can say why not.


----------



## castleram

En mi búsqueda he encontrado el término "supra-reciclaje" (aquí).


----------



## jilar

castleram said:


> En mi búsqueda he encontrado el término "supra-reciclaje" (aquí).


El problema es cuando los que adaptan ciertos términos de reciente acuñación no tienen ni idea de cómo se debe escribir el nuevo término.
En este caso sobra el guion, pues supra actúa como prefijo.
Suprarreciclaje, suprarreciclar.

La misma idea podría transmitirse con el prefijo super-. Y de nuevo sería innecesario el guion: superreciclaje.

Ambas fórmulas implican, como vemos, la duplicación de la letra r.

Puestos a buscar más alternativas: enciclaje, siendo el verbo enciclar.

En- (em- ante p y b)

2. pref. Significa 'dentro de' o'*sobre*'. Encajonar, enlatar,embotellar, empapelar, empastar.

Up= encima, sobre (supra-, super-)


----------

